# Great North Run



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello Lady's and Gent's,

I know this must sound really stupid, however.    
After just having a BFN and putting weight on due to sadness and fear of the future I have decided to do something.
I've been sitting at home for the past week feeling sorry for myself and searching FF for answers.
I am a poor responder (so I can't do the egg share scheme) and I have no tubes left (so conceiving   naturally is out the window). 
I have decided to run the Great North Run 2010   and I would absolutely love running it and doing something good for other people/a charity. I don't know how everyone else feels but I am in tears thinking that there is the possibility I might never have children because I don't have the necessary funds and mother nature is not one my side. Don't get me wrong I would work day and night to save the money but it's not always that easy. I also would undergo any experiment or whatever it takes. 
Also the NHS is not something we can re lay on with some parts in England not even getting a free go!!!! 
I have just been looking through all the charity's on the Bupa web side and please don't get me wrong I think they are all brilliant Charity's   and just looking at them makes me sad and I want to help them all.
However I can't help but feeling what about us not just me but everyone else on FF? The woman and man who have fertility problems? How about us? The journey for most of us is so so so hard ends up in so many tears, financial problems, break ups up and even health problems. I have been reading a lot of post's and signatures over the past week and I cannot describe how sad   it makes me reading how much pain some of you have been through but still willing to carry on no matter what.    
Why can't there be a charity for us "fertility problems" (or is there and I just don't' know about it?). I know you can give your eggs and embies which are not useable to research which I have done every time but somehow it doesn't feel like it's enough. If I can help making IVF a success for Couples every time in the future then I am really happy to do so. 
But for now I am not talking about a charity that just pays for our treatment but Oh my god I don't know about you but anything would help so so much. And what about the woman and man that aren't even able to save anything at all because let’s face it it is not cheap and most of us have to save for years to get just one chance.
Maybe the problem is that people who don't have fertility problems just don't know how we feel. 
The fear and nerves, the heart breaking every time we go for a scan or the phone call telling us our embies didn't make, or our donor not producing enough eggs. The list is endless.
I don’t know about everyone else but I don’t even want people to know about my fertility problems and I could get really mad with myself. When I had my first ectopic  everyone at work knew (due to people gossiping) but it was not so bad as I still had my other tube but when it happened again I was mortified about people finding out as I didn’t feel like a woman anymore. I am sure you lady’s all know what I mean.
I really didn't mean to ramble but once I get started it's hart to stop.
So if anyone has any great Ideas or knows of any charity relating to fertility problems or maybe thinks we should start a charity our self or even if you want to join me running next year, please please please just let me know.
thank you all for taking the time to read this and a big thank you to FF web side, I don't think I could have managed the past weeks without everyone’s great support

lots of love and best wishes to you all
Nicole xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Nicole mate  

Now, I could be wrong here, and I am sure someone will correct me if I am, but I think FF is a registered charity and you could raise funds for this site through the Great North Run?  

Tony, Mel and the team do fantastic work here and never ever charge a membership fee or ask for money from the members.  So, just a suggestion but what about donating sponsor money to FF?  

Or, if that is not possible due to it not being a charity (cos I might be wrong), then I am sure someone will know of an infertility related charity you could raise funds for

Good on you hunnie!!!  Depending on outcome of our next tx my DP and I were thinking of doing the Great North Run also, so we could be joining you!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Tracy,

thank you Hun,

now that is a good Idea   I would be more than happy to donate to FF. I will have to send them a PM and find out. 
It doesn't necessary have to be an infertility charity (if there is none) I was just wondering what peoples opinions are? 

I would love it if you and your DP would come running but not 2010 lets make it 2011 .

If anyone else has any thoughts on any charity's please just let me know.

thank you and love to you all

Nicole x


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Doh, it actually does say at the front page that ff is a charity, so I think I found my charity unless anyone has any other ideas?
I will let you all know as soon as I have registered for the Great North Run and keep you updated.

watch this space and wish me good luck

love
Nicole xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Let me know hun, would definitely sponsor you for such a brilliant cause


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Tina,

thank you that is fantastic, I agree!!!  

Will keep you updated


Love 
Nicole x


----------

